

Perceived Risk for hash collisions in deduping filesystems - bensummers
http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/6349-Perceived-Risk.html

======
wendroid
You don't need NFS to run a de-deuping file system. PLan9's Venti has been
ported to unix based user mode plan9

<http://swtch.com/plan9port/man/man8/venti.html>

I use it as a generale backup mechanism. I can save file systems from inside
Qemu to it, from Inferno running on Windows, Linux stuff and I can write to it
over the net (though it is in the clear so tunnel it).

[http://maht0x0r.blogspot.com/2010/01/venti-on-linux-
via-p9p....](http://maht0x0r.blogspot.com/2010/01/venti-on-linux-via-p9p.html)

You configure it so it will spit out certain sized data arenas suitable for
burning to CD / DVD as the data is write once anyway.

~~~
wendroid
er ZFS not NFS

